# Penny is itching where she was shaved from surgery



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

She was spayed on Tuesday, and is really itchy where her hair was shaved. She can't reach her incision when she scratches, but I am worried because she is scratching and drawing blood on her tummy. Is there anything I can give her OTC to relieve her itching, or should I call the vet and get something there? I just don't want her to be so uncomfortable...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd give her some benadryl. There are threads here on it, but it is 1-2mg per pound of weight. That should ease the itching. You could also take a cool washcloth and gently pat the area around the incision in case there is some surgical scrub residue that is causing the itching.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmmm.. I called our vet office, and the receptionist said Benadryl wouldn't help that type of itching. She said to put aloe on it.. I don't know, wouldn't a human lotion possibly cause a reaction in her skin? I might still give her the Benadryl, she is really irritating her skin with all of the itching. What do you think? 

Also, what type of Benadryl is that dosing for? Liquid, capsules, etc?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We give benadryl for post-op itching all the time (to people)  The body doesn't know whether the itching is coming from an allergy, an insect bite, soap residue, etc. The benadryl stops the histamine response that causes the itching, regardless of the reason. It has a HIGH margin of safety so I wouldn't hesitate to use it. I wouldn't introduce anything like aloe at this point.

I'm short on time, but here's a thread that goes over benadryl dosage for weight, etc.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-questions/41463-benadryl-reactions-allergies-dosage.html


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I figured the Benadryl would help.. I did talk to the receptionist and not a vet/vet tech, so she could have been misinformed. I will go to the store today and give her some, hopefully it will help.


----------

